# Er Gentoo vanskelig?

## zZzZz

Vil Gentoo være vanskelig for meg?

Har installert RH 8.0 før, og har drevet littegrann med det, for å snakke om erfaring...

----------

## enrique

ikke hvis man følger installations vejledningen   :Very Happy:  , desuden lærer man meget ved det.

----------

## Grnthumb^

altså, jeg hadde ikke brukt linux før jeg starta med Gentoo da  :Very Happy: 

Men jeg har en kamerat som er ganske flink og hjelper meg når jeg står fast. Dessuten er d lett å finne hjelp enten på forum eller irc når d trengs  :Smile: 

----------

## magne

så lenge du greier å installere det burde resten gå ganske greit også. selv hadde jeg litt erfaring fra redhat tidligere, og jeg brukte noen dager på installasjonen av gentoo ... men det var hdlt klart verdt det! aldri mer installasjon av redhat! :)

.. gentoo har forsåvidt også et utrolig bra miljø, med mye hjelpsomme folk :)

----------

## zZzZz

 *magne wrote:*   

> .. gentoo har forsåvidt også et utrolig bra miljø, med mye hjelpsomme folk 

 Har forstått det...  :Very Happy: 

----------

